# RUB's in argos =]



## My_SnAkE_rUlEs (Aug 30, 2008)

i think this is the right place to put this.

i was just looking through the new argos book, and i found that they sale really usefull boxes (RUB's) in there now =]
they are argos extra, (not a massive variaty) but they are on page 525 in the new catologe. =]
im not sure if anyone else has noticed them in argos before, so if you dont know, you do now =]

lol hope ive helped anyone looking of RUB's.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

They have done for years.


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

why dont you just get them from the rubs store its a webcite lol


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

because they're more expensive than Argos and you have to pay delivery on them as well?


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

are they!:O gos on argos web page ooooo


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

think they're £1 more expensive on the Really Useful Website (for the 50ltr) and it's about £11 for delivery. A 50ltr ends up costing over £23 from the Really Useful website compared to about £11.62 at Argos.


----------



## gazza9inarow (Jul 18, 2009)

Just checked Argos website 50LT rubs for £11.79 not too bad at all ..


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

if you want "bulk" rubs, phone their HQ, and they'll tell you the nearest outlet (wont be a shop tho)... ie: there's one in southampton (a warehouse) near the docks...


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

i know this is a really dumb question, but erm waht is a RUB?

evryone has to learn at some point


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

A "Really Useful Box" They make excellent homes for some reps.


----------



## paulb1912 (Aug 2, 2009)

cheers for the tips lads, also found this

Buy Really Useful 9 Litre Bonus Box - Blue. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Tesco are stocking 9LTR rubs now and bigger sizes in the future also.


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

Lostcorn said:


> A "Really Useful Box" They make excellent homes for some reps.


:lol2: didnt think it would be that. so basically rubs are storage boxes?


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

It's worth looking locally for RUBS. Usually the warehouse type places that sell everything cheap do them cheaper than anywhere else.


----------



## Hoolibugs (Mar 1, 2009)

haunted-havoc said:


> :lol2: didnt think it would be that. so basically rubs are storage boxes?


yep, but they are very sturdy, easily stackable and (main thing!) have locking lids so even the most intelligent snake cannot get out!

Buggerit Argos don't sell the flatter 64litre ones. Going off to sulk...


----------



## gazza9inarow (Jul 18, 2009)

type realy usefull boxes into google and look see for yourself , ideal for snakes small to medium sized. when you see the term rub rack its just shelves with rubs built into them . even type rub racks on this forum search , ther are a few posts on it .


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

only problem is i cant get the 33l or 9l at argos it looks like, strugling to find anywhere that does these and doesnt charge nearly £40 for one of each and delivery:bash:


----------



## randomcookiemonsta (Mar 5, 2009)

erm staples do the 33L ones :whistling2: ^^^


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Hobbycraft do the 9ltr ones.. or they did when i looked to see if they did 50's


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

randomcookiemonsta said:


> erm staples do the 33L ones :whistling2: ^^^


 didnt see any on their website, anyway managed to get a price i was happy with: victory:


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Danny_mcr said:


> didnt see any on their website, anyway managed to get a price i was happy with: victory:


Danny care to share ?


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

£35 for 3 x 9l and 1x 33l including delivery. not a great price but better than most online places. will pick up my 50l's from argos but apparantly they are out of stock at the mo:bash:

Ryman the stationer, office stationery and office supplies useful boxes&showall=true


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

sorry it was 4x 9l's and 1 x 33l's for £35: victory:


----------



## Ailsa (Aug 15, 2009)

Staples.co.uk - Really Useful Office Storage Boxes


These are quite cheap and do them up to like 84 litres
I was looking for some myself and thought Id post it here
You can also find them on Amazon


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

^ As above, most Staples stores will do most sizes. I walked into my local Staples and the whole back wall was lined with RUBs, I could see them from the doorway. :mf_dribble:


----------

